

Basic Unix Shell Commands for the Data Scientist - jattenbe
http://practical-data-science.blogspot.com/2012/09/basic-unix-shell-commands-for-data.html

======
lutusp
Want to be taken seriously? Use colors other than those adored by teenagers.

1\. Your article is organized hierarchically, but without any indentation. The
options for "grep" are pushed against the left margin along with grep itself.
Then a new command is described, with the same indentation -- none. One would
think you copied the article from somewhere else and lost the original's
formatting.

2\. Your white-on-black page has links that lead to black-on-white pages. Not
for the faint of heart.

3\. Visited links disappear because the "visited" link color was meant to be
used with a white background.

I would go on, but reading your page is too painful.

~~~
evoxed
Ironically the fifth paragraph has this to say regarding iTerm vs. Terminal...
"The default green and black matrix color scheme is also much easier on the
eyes than the black and white default of Terminal- though these settings are
all customizable."

